# Girlfriends and sleeping



## Too good to be true (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi,Just started Mike's tapes the other week. The first thing I've noticed is that I am sleeping incredibly well at night. I hop into bed, gradually settle down, fall asleep somewhere through it, and don't wake again unless I need to pee at night. This is a very welcome change as I've gradually over the last few years found it more and more difficult to get a good nights sleep: tossing and turning, thinking too much, etc.Anyway, I started doing the tapes just as my girlfriend left to go to France. She gets back in 2-3 weeks. She is very supportive as I've gradually told her all about my problems. I am curious however what the impact may be if I listen to the tapes when we go to sleep as I have been doing so while she is away. Should she not listen as she has no problems? Could it be detrimental to her health? I have found the impact they are having on my sleeping patterns incredibly beneficial and don't really want to forgoe that. I could of course do them in my own time, without her, but I will lose the value of them carrying me off to sleep.I really appreciate the assistance.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

why not get a cd player and a pair of headphones so that it wont bother her? You can get those ear buds and they wont be quite as annoying to you as you fall asleep.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Toogood - Absolutely no worries if others without IBS listen in - many here on the BB in the past have had their partners listen along and there are absolutely no problems with this - most partners enjoy it as well. A personal CD player is a good option as well. Keep up listening according to the schedule and try not to take any time off if you can help it - the schedule is an important part of the journey! So very pleased to learn it is helpeing your sleep - this is a good indication that it is helping and will address your IBS as well - All the best to you.


----------

